# [Heisec] Karl Koch: Der Tod eines Hackers und die "morbide Faszination von Geheimdiensten"



## Newsfeed (25 Mai 2014)

Auf einer Podiumsdiskussion zum 25. Todestag des frühen Datenreisenden Karl Koch ging es um Selbstüberschätzung, Psychosen, Verschwörungstheorien und Haschischwolken im Spannungsfeld zwischen Computerexperten und Schlapphüten.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
























Weiterlesen...


----------

